# Neues Forum Chic :)



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

Wollte euch mal danken, klar gibt es noch ein paar kleinigkeiten wie das Smylie fenster was zu klein ist aber im großen und ganzen finde ich es wirklich toll.
Wenn nun auch die Performance noch steigt dadurch bin ich 100% zufrieden.

Danke an das ganze Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (29. Mai 2008)

bin noch derbe verwirrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber im großen und ganzen schaut is gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

und man ist es schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Naja, im Großen und Ganzen schick. Muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass neue Design ist echt super!

Man muss sich zwar an einige Dinge gewöhnen (Verschobene Buttons, anders-aussehende Buttons etc.), aber sieht alles gnz schick aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

Huch, ist mit eben gerade aufgelfallen und absolut kein Weltuntergang *g*

Das Symbol in der Adressleiste ist noch nicht von Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man ist das Forum schnell, jemand schon mal den Report Button ausprobiert ob der nun auch wieder Fix ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

/sign

einzige was mich n bissl stört , ist der neue Edit button , da kann man nicht mehr ,,schnelles editieren,, auswählen. aber ansonsten * thumbz up*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (29. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen bisher, im Moment ist das nur ein Übergangsskin. Das Forum bekommt noch einen kompletten buffed-Style. Da wir aber im Moment versuchen so schnell wie Möglich die Performance zu verbesseren, haben wir uns dazu entschieden, das neue Forum erstmal ohne den neuen Skin online zu nehmen. Solltet ihr beim Stöbern über Probleme stolpern, bitte nicht zögern und uns diese melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

Machen wa, entweder hier oder im irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mein mund eh nicht halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> ...jemand schon mal den Report Button ausprobiert ob der nun auch wieder Fix ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich den Thread hier reporten? Dann kann ich's ausprobieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neeee, war nur'n Spaß!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

hab es gerade selbst ausprobiert weil jemand eine etwas leicht große sig hatte (900px wtf!?)

Geht wunderbar schnell nun *g*


----------



## Purpurklinge (29. Mai 2008)

Ungewohnt, aber eigentlich recht hübsch. Bin schonmal aufs finale Aussehen gespannt!


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Von mir aus brauchen nurnoch die Farben etwas angeglichen werden,dann ist das Forum optisch und von der Handhabung her perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen bisher, im Moment ist das nur ein Übergangsskin. Das Forum bekommt noch einen kompletten buffed-Style.


Gut zu hören, denn ich kann mich den anderen nicht anschließen. Ich find's ein bisserl sehr steril...
Ich will den alten skin zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen bisher, im Moment ist das nur ein Übergangsskin. Das Forum bekommt noch einen kompletten buffed-Style. Da wir aber im Moment versuchen so schnell wie Möglich die Performance zu verbesseren, haben wir uns dazu entschieden, das neue Forum erstmal ohne den neuen Skin online zu nehmen. Solltet ihr beim Stöbern über Probleme stolpern, bitte nicht zögern und uns diese melden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also auch von mir GZ zu dem neuen Outfit. Auch wenn es nur zum Übergang sein soll, finde ich das schon sehr gut. Wenn ihr es dann wieder ändert, wird man dann diesen aktuellen Style wieder auswählen können? Mir gefällt das jedenfalls so, aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen, vielleicht geht es ja noch besser^^
Was die Performance angeht, ja da war wohl dringend eine Überarbeitung was nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es toll das da endlich was passiert. Die Wartezeiten beim Beiträge abschicken, oder aufrufen einer Seite, war mittlerweile schon sehr oft ein Geduldsspiel gewesen. Jungs & Mädels macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

> Da wir aber im Moment versuchen so schnell wie Möglich die Performance zu verbesseren



noch mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon vollkommen zufrieden wie es jetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2008)

Schnelles Editieren get aber immernoch. o.O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Oo neee, bei mir nicht. Wenn ich auf bearbeiten gehe , wird die Seite komplett neu geladen.


----------



## Chrissian (29. Mai 2008)

Ok mir gefällt der alte Style wirklich besser,aber vielleicht liegts auch nur an der Gewohnheit^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Kann jetz nicht genau sagen obs am neuen style liegt , aber die freundeseinladungen enthalten keinen anklickbaren Link :


Hallo bl00ddr41ner, ich würde dich gerne zu meiner Freundesliste hinzufügen. Anfrage akzeptieren | Anfrage ablehnen


so sieht die PN aus , die ich bekommen habe.

Edit : Mh , hier wird der Lick anklickbar . Komisch komisch...
          Ausserdem funktioniert schnelle editieren jetzt auch bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2008)

Frage, ist es ein Fehler oder warum werden die Foren:
buffed.de Foren "buffed - Events"
World of Warcraft "Berufe"
Der Herr der Ringe Online "Handel"
als Read-Only angezeigt, wenn man trotzdem schreiben kann?


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

weil du in dem Forum nicht schreiben kannst, sondern nur in deren Unterforen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2008)

Es gibt aber auch andere Foren mit Unterforen und da wird es nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt das smilie kästchen is zu klein aber sonst hab ich bis jetz nichts zu schlimmes entdeckt. ich find das forum jetz nur zu  hell aber is nur meine meinung. allerdings find ich das offi forum wiederum viel zu dunkel xD

ach ja und zum post absenden muss man imo zu weit runter scrollen


----------



## Kawock (29. Mai 2008)

Spoiler



Endlich, darauf habe ich gewartet!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kann man den Spoiler nicht so machen, das man den ausklappen kann  ?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den markier spoiler gabs doch schon immer.....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

erreicht ihr www.buffed.de noch? bzw gehen bei euch die my.buffed seiten?

Beides kann ich bei mir nur verneinen. Liegt das an evtl. Abstimmungen mit dem Forum?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2008)

Wird wohl an den Umstellungen liegen. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> erreicht ihr www.buffed.de noch? bzw gehen bei euch die my.buffed seiten?
> 
> Beides kann ich bei mir nur verneinen. Liegt das an evtl. Abstimmungen mit dem Forum?


bei mir funzt alles


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

Bei mir geht beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> erreicht ihr www.buffed.de noch? bzw gehen bei euch die my.buffed seiten?
> 
> Beides kann ich bei mir nur verneinen. Liegt das an evtl. Abstimmungen mit dem Forum?



Auf einem der Webserver gab es Probleme, wurdet Ihr vom LoadBalancer darauf hin umgeleitet, wurde leider nur eine weiße Seite angezeigt.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

wurde fix gefixed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (29. Mai 2008)

vielen dank. die performance der seite hat sich deutlich gesteigert.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dalmus schrieb:


> Gut zu hören, denn ich kann mich den anderen nicht anschließen. Ich find's ein bisserl sehr steril...
> Ich will den alten skin zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

es fehtl der punkt oder ein anderes symbol bei den thread symbolen, der anzeigt ob man schon eine antwort in dem thread gegeben hat


----------



## Lethos (29. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe grad, Forenoptionen im Hauptmenü klappt nicht auf, kann die Threads nicht auf "alle gelesen" setzen...


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es fehtl der punkt oder ein anderes symbol bei den thread symbolen, der anzeigt ob man schon eine antwort in dem thread gegeben hat


Dafür hast du den rechten Winkel "&#9496;" im Symbol

Edit:
Das könnte man vielleicht noch in der Legende unter den Foren aufnehmen.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen bisher, im Moment ist das nur ein Übergangsskin. Das Forum bekommt noch einen kompletten buffed-Style. Da wir aber im Moment versuchen so schnell wie Möglich die Performance zu verbesseren, haben wir uns dazu entschieden, das neue Forum erstmal ohne den neuen Skin online zu nehmen. Solltet ihr beim Stöbern über Probleme stolpern, bitte nicht zögern und uns diese melden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu no lags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja das mit den smilis noch bisle verbesser
naja am anfang war ich geschockt und dachte so wtf gibts nun ein fake von buffed? .. hmm ne immer noch das selbe hmm fehlt halt noch style aber ansonsten um einiges schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dafür hast du den rechten Winkel "&#9496;" im Symbol
> 
> Edit:
> Das könnte man vielleicht noch in der Legende unter den Foren aufnehmen.


ahh danke. geht aber iwie unter. da find ich diesen dicken schwarzen punkt von früher besser


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Mai 2008)

wow nice für das neue forum^^ , bin total verwirrt wegen den neuen lock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . hatte mich schon gewundert warum ich immer ein Error bekommen habe^^ irgendwas mit der Datenbank schlag mich tot. aber jedenfalls habt ihr sehr gute arbeitet gemacht und das forum ist super schnell gewurden besser als das alte forum macht so weiter^^


----------



## cazimir (30. Mai 2008)

Und Beiträge von Usern die Ignoriert werden, nehmen immer noch massig Platz weg :-(


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Mai 2008)

Das Problem mit den DropDown-Menüs (editieren, Einstellungen, etc) ist übrigens auch bekannt und tritt scheinbar nur bei Firefox-Nutzern auf.
Wer Opera oder den Internet Explorer verwendet hat die Probleme nicht.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den DropDown-Menüs (editieren, Einstellungen, etc) ist übrigens auch bekannt und tritt scheinbar nur bei Firefox-Nutzern auf.



Nicht bei allen Usern - das scheint irgendein Plugin oder ähnliches im FF2 zu sein, was da Querschlägt. Wir haben die Funktionen mit FF2.0.0.14 und FF3Beta getestet - da lief es.


----------



## waven (30. Mai 2008)

mir gefällt es absolut nicht, wenn das so unübersichtlich und schlicht bleibt werde ich glaube ich garnichtmehr reingucken,

schadem hatte immer viel spaß hier


----------



## Ocian (30. Mai 2008)

waven schrieb:


> mir gefällt es absolut nicht, wenn das so unübersichtlich und schlicht bleibt werde ich glaube ich garnichtmehr reingucken,
> 
> schadem hatte immer viel spaß hier



Hast du alle Antworten überlesen dass dieses Layout nur vorrübergehend ist?


----------

